# Hunting or Fishing?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So if you had to choose would you pick hunting or fishing?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to fish all the time.... but my fall and winter is spent hunting. I've caught so many stinking fish that I'm good on those for a while. It would be bad to lose either one but I honestly must say I get more enjoyment out of hunting these days..... and fishing has become a "when I have time" pursuit. I keep thinking... I need to get out and fish, but just don't make the time for it anymore.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Fishing gives me something to do between hunting seasons.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

fishing is a great way to relax and enjoy the great outdoors with the fimily when there are no hunts open.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I need both. I hunt or fish depending on the time of year


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

For me I would have to say hunting, not that I don't fish or don't enjoy fishing its just when a fish latches the line I just don't feel the gut renching excitment as when a big buck or bull steps out fromt the tree line. I fished so hard for so long it just dosen't apeal to me as much anymore before I would go about twice a week every week during June and July now this year I think I made it fishing one time. To me it's all about getting that little taste of fresh rainbow every year, and a gap feals the gap when hunting season is not going. I love to fish but I will admit I love to hunt more, hunting whether its a big rooster jumping up from the ditch, or a mule deer buck walking out of the timber line it just gives me a rush that fishing can never match.


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

hunting is tops for me. i actually just spent two days at the berry and caugtht tons of fish. i still choose hunting


----------

